# (gelöst) .kde-Ordner herausfinden

## bas89

Hallo,

ich habe sowohl .kde als auch .kde4 – aus langer Zeit. Ich würde gern wissen, welcher Ordner nun von meinen Anwendungen benutzt wird. Gibt es einen einfachen Weg, das rauszufinden?

```
bas89@laptop ~ :( % du -hs .kde .kde4

1,2G    .kde

772M    .kde4

```

Lustigerweise sind in beiden Ordnern die Links zu den Temp-Ordnern von heute. Wie kann man dort ungefährlich ausmisten?Last edited by bas89 on Sun Jul 18, 2010 7:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jimini

Ich glaube, dass aktuell nur noch .kde4 genutzt wird. Um sicherzugehen, kannst du noch schauen, wann der Inhalt deiner beiden Ordner zuletzt geändert wurde:

```
ls -alt .kde/

ls -alt .kde4/
```

Dann den zu löschenden Ordner einfach mal umbenennen und schauen, ob noch alles so arbeitet, wie es soll. Wenn alles nach wie vor funktioniert, löschst du ihn dann :)

MfG Jimini

----------

## Josef.95

~/.kde

wird afaik von kde4 nicht mehr genutzt  *Gentoo KDE Guide wrote:*   

> KDE 3.5 uses ~/.kde and the default FHS (-kdeprefix) KDE 4.X uses ~/.kde4

 

Bei einem frisch angelegten User würde es unter kde4 nur noch ~/.kde4 geben.

PS: Ich würde die alten files aus ~/.kde nicht nach ~/.kde4 kopieren!

----------

## bas89

Ich habe .kde umbenannt und muss feststellen, dass alles korrekt weiterläuft. Noch behalte ich ihn etwas. Danke!  :Smile: 

edit: Also Virtuoso/Strigi erstellt dort auf einmal wieder eine Datenbank...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> edit: Also Virtuoso/Strigi erstellt dort auf einmal wieder eine Datenbank...  

 

Schalte Strigi ab und lösche diese Datenbank danach, vorausgesetzt du hast in Nepomuk keine wichtigen Daten von Hand angelegt. Die Index-Daten selbst sind ja nicht wichtig und können bei Bedarf neu erstellt werden.

----------

## bas89

Hat leider nicht funktioniert, aber ist nicht schlimm. Viel schlimmer ist die Tatsache, dass Strigi andauernd rumsucht, obwohl ich es mit inotify gebaut hatte... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema!

----------

## firefly

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Ich habe .kde umbenannt und muss feststellen, dass alles korrekt weiterläuft. Noch behalte ich ihn etwas. Danke! 
> 
> edit: Also Virtuoso/Strigi erstellt dort auf einmal wieder eine Datenbank...  

 

Du musst die Datei .kde4/share/config/nepomukserverrc bearbeiten. In dieser steht der Pfad, wo virtuoso seine Datenbank Datei ablegen soll. Vermutlich steht bei dir in der Pfadanagabe nur .kde drinn und nicht .kde4.

 *.kde4/share/config/nepomukserverrc wrote:*   

> [main Settings]
> 
> Maximum memory=100
> 
> Storage Dir[$e]=$HOME/.kde4/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/main/
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Hat leider nicht funktioniert, aber ist nicht schlimm. Viel schlimmer ist die Tatsache, dass Strigi andauernd rumsucht, obwohl ich es mit inotify gebaut hatte... Aber das ist ein anderes Thema!

 

wegen diesem Problem: Das strigi ebuild aktiviert immer das polling feature. Dadurch fängt strigi zyklisch an alle Dateien in den konfigurierten Verzeichnissen zu durchsuchen.

 *strigi-0.7.2-ebuild wrote:*   

> # Enabled: POLLING (only reliable way to check for files changed.)

 

----------

## bas89

Jo, hast in beiden Punkten ins Schwarze getroffen. Strigi wird aber erst wieder aktiviert, wenn die Idee von inotify, die vor über vier Jahren in den Kernel eingebaut wurde, auch umgesetzt wird...

----------

## franzf

Kann es sein dass das Forum spinnt?

Die letzten beiden Antworten von bas89 kommen und gehen. Will ich auf einen antworten bekomme ich

 *Quote:*   

> Es existiert kein solcher Beitrag. Versuch es noch einmal.

 

Ich hab es jetzt mit allen meinen Browsern versucht, überall das selbe Spielchen...

Ist das nur bei mir so? Oder kämpfen auch andere mit dem Problem.

----------

## Jimini

Jup. Ich wurde heute jedes Mal beim aktualisieren der Übersicht über Threads ohne Antwort wieder ausgeloggt. Wie auch immer, jetzt scheint wieder alles korrekt zu laufen.

MfG Jimini

Edit: siehe https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=6358095#6358095

----------

